

Make a Pot-in-a-Pot Refrigerator - kolev
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Pot-in-a-Pot-Refrigerator

======
kolev
Wikipedia on the subject: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-in-
pot_refrigerator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-in-pot_refrigerator)

